# ? About the p-250



## tcvb1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a few questions on the p-250,does it have a decocker,also is the chamber supported on it.I am currently reloading 9mm and was just curious how reloads would do in it.

Thank's


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure about the full chamber support, but I'd say yes, as much as any other Sig.

The P250 is DAK (Double Action Kellerman) or double action ONLY so there is no decocking lever.

The trigger pull is long, but very smooth. As good or better than I've ever felt on a Sig.


----------

